# Screen Flickering Problem.



## Scott274 (Apr 17, 2012)

I just upgraded my motherboard, processor and RAM almost a week back. After installing the hardware, initially everything ran ok on a freshly installed windows XP. But as I started using the PC, updating windows etc, I stared noticing a slight flickering of the screen on the right side. This is limited only to about 1/3rd part of the screen on the right side. The rest of the screen has no flicker.

Uninstalled XP, formatted and installed Windows 7 ultimate SP1. But the flickering stayed, sometime getting worse to the point that the right side becomes completely distorted with vertical lines and bars, rest of the screen remains fine. Just updated windows 7 (there was a display driver update in it), but still not much improvement. 
For example, right now I have Firefox window open and I am keeping it to the left side of the screen, but if I maximize it, the flickering starts slowly on the right side. 
Quite puzzling, not even sure if this is a software or a hardware display problem.

System Info:
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 32-bit (6.01, Build 7601)
Motherboard: Digilite A76ML-K 3.0 (AMD® 760G Series)
Display: ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics (ATI display adapter 0x9616) (1366x768, 60Hz) (Driver Version: 8.850.0.0)
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor, 3000 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
RAM: 2GB DDR3
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S19A300N 19" inch LED (about 6 months old now).

```
*i91.photobucket.com/albums/k292/abs724/Screencaps/CaptureCPUZ160-Mainboard.jpg
*i91.photobucket.com/albums/k292/abs724/Screencaps/CaptureCPUZ160-CPU.jpg
*i91.photobucket.com/albums/k292/abs724/Screencaps/CaptureCPUZ160-Memory.jpg
*i91.photobucket.com/albums/k292/abs724/Screencaps/CaptureDxdiag-system.jpg
*i91.photobucket.com/albums/k292/abs724/Screencaps/CaptureDxdiag-display.jpg
```


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 17, 2012)

Rather than posting screenshots of your hardware components, just post the complete list. Now, it seems to me a Monitor problem most probably. Because as you stated, you have uninstalled XP and then W7 and the problem remains. Still, did you install the display drivers? Are the drivers up to date? If not, download them from manufacturer's website. I see you are using onboard graphics solution. Download AMD 760G drivers from AMD site and then report back. BUT IMO, it's a monitor problem for sure.

Drivers here. 


Spoiler



*support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/raid_windows.aspx#3


----------



## Scott274 (Apr 17, 2012)

Windows update should have got me the latest drivers right!? Will install the drivers from the link you posted. About graphics display drivers, not sure.. selected, Integrated Motherboard Graphics > Radeon 3xxx Series > Radeon 3000 Series > Windows 7 32-bit

```
*support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonaiw_vista32.aspx
```
Is this the correct driver.

As far as this being a monitor problem, this started only after the motherboard, CPU, RAM upgrades. The LED monitor worked fine for many months before with my old motherboard/CPU. Plus if it was a monitor issue, wouldn't the whole screen flicker, not just a part side?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 17, 2012)

windows update will bring in the latest generic graphics driver. get the driver from amd site or filehippo.

if its not monitor problem, its either IGP problem or old driver.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 17, 2012)

Scott274 said:


> Windows update should have got me the latest drivers right!? Will install the drivers from the link you posted. About graphics display drivers, not sure.. selected, Integrated Motherboard Graphics > Radeon 3xxx Series > Radeon 3000 Series > Windows 7 32-bit
> 
> ```
> *support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonaiw_vista32.aspx
> ...



Well, Windows Update provides generic drivers, not the specific AMD ones. And yes, your link is also correct. I gave link to the whole driver package for your motherboard, your link is for IGP only. I would suggest download the full package from my link.

Also, if possible, try checking your monitor with a friend's PC and see if there's flicker. If yes, then the culprit is monitor, If no, there are 2 possibilities - 

1. Your drivers are out of date. Update and revert back and check if it works.
2. The IGP port of your motherboard may be the problem. Check if there's some pins missing or are bent on your monitor's VGA cable male connector.
3. Also check for stuck pins in the IGP connector of Motherboard.


----------



## Minion (Apr 17, 2012)

what monitor do you use?


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 17, 2012)

Scott274 said:


> System Info:
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 32-bit (6.01, Build 7601)
> Motherboard: Digilite A76ML-K 3.0 (AMD® 760G Series)
> Display: ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics (ATI display adapter 0x9616) (1366x768, 60Hz) (Driver Version: 8.850.0.0)
> ...



Read the first post


----------



## Scott274 (Apr 18, 2012)

So I installed the drivers, AMD Chipset Drivers (36.9 MB) & Catalyst Software Suite (118 MB). Install logs stated a successful install. Even updated the Samsung monitor drivers from it's official webpage for my model. The flickering is still there. 
Checked the VGA D-sub cable, removed and plugged it back in. All 15 pins were in place in the cable male connector. What is IGP connector, I don't have any separate graphics card, nor any other cards in any of the PCI variation slots on the motherboard..

One thing I forgot to mention is that, the side screen flicker appears even during boot start up screen (where one has the option to press Del to enter setup), and in bios, safe mode too. 
And last time the side screen became completely distorted like mentioned before, I pressed the manual standby button on the underside of the monitor & after a while pressed it again; the distortion went away but flickering still remained.

*Edit*: Just brought my old CRT Samsung monitor out of retirement and guess what, ol' reliable works, there doesn't seem to be any flicker.
Don't understand what could have gone wrong with the new LED monitor. It was working fine, the motherboard, CPU & RAM were assembled in the shop and packed up. Only thing I did was unplug the LED monitor, installed the new motherboard in the cabinet and plugged it back in..
Racking my brain, the only issue I can remember is first time after the fresh XP install, I installed the drivers for motherboard from the manufacturer's disk provided. Then I installed drivers and Magictune utility from the Samsung CD. After installing Magictune, the PC started restarting again and again until I went into safe mode and uninstalled Magictune. Could this have started the flickering.. Donno, how could a software provided by Samsung themselves on disk when I brought the LED monitor cause hardware failure on the monitor itself !! Or is there some other simple explanation why LED monitor is not working with the new motherboard while CRT does ??


----------

